# Openoffice und gcc

## Nemo

Hallo,

ich bin neu hier und hab erst seit ein paar Tagen Gentoo auf meiner Kiste. Ich bin absolut begeistert von der Performance und vom Portagesystem. 

Nun wollte ich Openoffice installieren und dazu braucht man ja die gcc-3.0.4.

Diese habe ich emerged und hat auch anstandslos funktioniert. Daraufhin habe ich die alte gcc unmerged und nun sieht es so aus als hätte ich gar keine gcc mehr drauf.

Ein gcc -v bringt command not found und wenn ich irgendetwas emergen will bricht er mit folgender meldung ab:

cc: command not found

The command  'cc -o conftest -march=i686 -pipe conftest.c' failed

You must set the environment variable CC to a working Compiler

Wo muß ich die Variable setzen??????

Blöderweise lässt sich die alte gcc auch nicht mehr installieren!

Ich habe beim durchsuchen dieses Forums gesehen dass es dieses Problem in dieser oder ähnlicher Form schon gegeben hat aber anscheined wurde es bisher ignoriert.

Zumindest hat niemand eine Antwort geschrieben.

Also kann mir jemand helfen oder muß ich neu installieren?   :Confused: 

Und hat eigentlich schon jemand Openoffice zum laufen gebracht und wenn dann wie?

Vielen Dank schon mal

----------

## Altanos

Hi,

bei mir wird der Pfad vom gcc unter /etc/env.d/05gcc eingetragen.

Der Eintrag lautet: LDPATH=/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.1

Ob Du neu instalieren musst kann ich Dir leider nicht beantworten, aber vieleicht hielft Dir das weiter.   :Wink: 

CU

Altanos

----------

## Nemo

Hi,

dein Tipp lies ein fünkchen Hoffnung aufkeimen. War aber leider nix. Die Variable ist gesetzt auf die 3.0.4 gcc.

Aber Danke trotzdem.

Ich werde jetzt mal anfangen mein System neu aufzusetzten.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Reicht es eigentlich die 3er gcc parallel zur 2er zu installieren für Openoffice?

cu

Nemo

----------

## m03

@nemo 

jo reicht..

die alte gcc darfst du nicht unmergen (<== da standard)

die neue läuft dann nebenher und OpenOffice benutzt dann die neuere.. alle anderen weiterhin die 2.xxer.

m03

----------

## Nemo

Jo danke,

werd mich bei meiner neuen istallation dran halten.

Mal wieder was dazugelern!   :Wink: 

Grüsse

Nemo

----------

